# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  smart kit 15-25w with pcb layout

## radium98

https://www.sendspace.com/file/3cimjp

hi i found this and want to share but no parts list coponents inside god wrk hope someone have .wil also post. :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

hi,where is the file man to share it?

----------


## elektronio

όλα τα εξαρτήματα αναφέρονται στο circuit-a.gif αρχείο εκτός από τα πηνία που προφανώς είναι χειροποίητα.

----------


## radium98

download from sendspace i have upload material in rar file unrar and all in  :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

thanks dude




> download from sendspace i have upload material in rar file unrar and all in

----------


## Costis Ni

Oh my god, I remember buying this horrible kit in the 80's as a kid... could not get it to work, I was told the final stage layout was totally wrong, with the RF chokes interfering with one another, the trimmers were of bad quality too.

----------


## radioamateur

Ε όχι και horrible... Διαφωνώ μια χαρά δούλευε.Είχαμε βέβαια ολίσθηση μέχρι να ζεσταθεί κάπου 50 khz μέχρι να ζεσταθεί.Αλλά και τα λαμπάτα δεν ήταν σταθερά.Αυτή είναι η καινούρια έκδοση που πουλάνε και τώρα.Η πρώτη έκδοση με ταλαντωντή των 2n2218-9 δεύτερο στάδιο BSX60 τρίτο στάδιο 2N3553(2N3924) είχε τα προβλήματα.Εμένα μου έβγαλε έως και 30 watts καθαρά με το bly89 με ισχυρή ψύξη.Υπήρχε και η έκδοση με το BLY88. Έχουν πλέον αντικαταστήσει το transistor εξόδου με το  2SC 2628 της MITSUBISH.
http://www.smartkit.gr/fm-transmitter-15w.html

----------


## SeAfasia

I agree Kostas,the same problem I was buy this kit from Smart Kit but the results was very bad....astable many harmonics etc.. 



> Oh my god, I remember buying this horrible kit in the 80's as a kid... could not get it to work, I was told the final stage layout was totally wrong, with the RF chokes interfering with one another, the trimmers were of bad quality too.

----------


## radium98

where is the problem in the final stage and who can correct .component parts not found .

----------


## SRF

Ευτυχώς που εδώ απαγορεύονται δια ροπάλου τα "greeklish" ώστε να επιτρέπονται τα "English" !!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ έπεσα σε loop κόλλησε το πρόγραμμα και πάω πάνω κάτω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
Σκατ overflow.

----------


## SeAfasia

η D1 είναι varicap προφανώς,η τιμή της ποιά είναι θυμάται κάποιος?

----------


## Costis Ni

> Εγώ έπεσα σε loop κόλλησε το πρόγραμμα και πάω πάνω κάτω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
> Σκατ overflow.



To see Σκατ in this forum and what in the world!!!

----------


## CybEng

> η D1 είναι varicap προφανώς,η τιμή της ποιά είναι θυμάται κάποιος?



BB107 Varicap

----------


## KOKAR

ມາສະຖານທີ່ pussy ຂອງທ່ານ

----------


## SeAfasia

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαααααααααααα..........




> ΰΊ‘ΰΊ²ΰΊͺΰΊ°ΰΊΰΊ²ΰΊΰΊΰΊ΅ΰ» pussy ΰΊΰΊ*ΰΊΰΊΰ»ΰΊ²ΰΊ

----------


## radium98

philips BB119

----------


## radium98

https://www.sendspace.com/file/1d9giv  its ADR kit what that mean wich companie

----------


## radium98

IMG00752-20141202-1203.jpgIMG00753-20141202-1203.jpgIMG00754-20141202-1204.jpgIMG00755-20141202-1204.jpgIMG00756-20141202-1204.jpgIMG00757-20141202-1204.jpg :Biggrin: my original smart kit upgraded with final nrf238 long time ago this kit i bought when the bly88c 15w blown i only found 30w mrf238 absolete also or hard to find but sound was gd with a drifting of 50khz with good vantilation power supply and metal case ground plane was used at that epoque

----------


## radium98

> IMG00752-20141202-1203.jpgIMG00753-20141202-1203.jpgIMG00754-20141202-1204.jpgIMG00755-20141202-1204.jpgIMG00756-20141202-1204.jpgIMG00757-20141202-1204.jpgmy original smart kit upgraded with final nrf238 long time ago this kit i bought when the bly88c 15w blown i only found 30w mrf238 absolete also or hard to find but sound was gd with a drifting of 50khz with good vantilation power supply and metal case ground plane was used at that epoque



Anyone can supply me the original pcb layout this have error and i lost the original

----------


## radium98

home made

----------


## radium98

digital pira pll tuning help.

Hi folk dear Juan i need a help i made recently the digital pll board thats fantastic a big thanks but i need help connecting it to a tunable vfo 1w transmitter thanks schematic for transmitter that i need to connect is shown here .
http://i.imgur.com/PyGp7Jk.gif

----------

